# Real hyg vs genotropin : Pharma worth the cost ?



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

Can have access to real hyg and real pharma geno. Do you think pharma hgh worth the cost ? Because if its just a story of more water retention on UG rHgh... I gonna buy the cheapest one. Maybe a good altternative for good quality and price is ansomone ?

Maybe some guys who run hyg and pharma hgh can give their opinion ? What about you @Pscarb ? I read you used Nutropin, hyg, saizen, genotropin...Whats the best deal in your opinion ?

thanks a lot


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

supertesty said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can have access to real hyg and real pharma geno. Do you think pharma hgh worth the cost ? Because if its just a story of more water retention on UG rHgh... I gonna buy the cheapest one. Maybe a good altternative for good quality and price is ansomone ?
> 
> ...


 Pharma is always going to be better than generic in terms of purity, dosing, quality etc. I know some people say 'some' generics are very good but the bottom line is you don't know 100% what is in the vials nor do you know if it contains any contaminants. All pharma GH is regulated (FDA, MHRA etc) thus strict standards are kept.

Personally, I have never noticed results other than water retention from generics, having tried various types of hyge, grey tops, black tops, brown tops, rips, kefei etc.

In terms of pharma I prefer humatrope to genotropin and my results on very small doses have been very, very good.

If you can afford pharma comfortably then go for it. But ask yourself what you expect to gain. Growth hormone isn't going to mutate you over night, nor is it going to stick slabs of muscle on you any time soon. It is one piece of a complex (and expensive lol) puzzle. But it will keep you leaner.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Bensif said:


> In terms of pharma I prefer humatrope to genotropin and my results on very small doses have been very, very good.


 So is Humatrope superior to Genotropin on an IU basis then, or for what reason do you prefer Huma?

My money goes on black tops at this moment in time.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Fina said:


> So is Humatrope superior to Genotropin on an IU basis then, or for what reason do you prefer Huma?
> 
> My money goes on black tops at this moment in time.


 For me, yes. But this isn't to say it is a superior product at all, I have just personally gotten on better with Humatrope.

I prefer the huma as I have had more fat loss (really noticeable in my face, I am in offseason and my face is noticeably drawn). This is the only thing I really get from GH as I don't currently use insulin. I used genotropin during my last prep and if I am honest, I have gotten leaner in the last 3 weeks than I did in the first 5 weeks of prep.

To clarify this, I pulled my carbs back by 50% which sat me at 3000 calories per day due to crohns flaring. It was a large bowel flare so foods used during flare were foods fully digested and absorbed in the upper GI tract. I am currently where I was at 3 weeks out in terms in leanness. But prior to this I was already noticing my body staying a lot tighter since adding humatrope.

In terms of mass, there are studies that @pscarb has posted that confirm LBM gain on GH alone, but the really noticeable changes happen in the presence of insulin (imo) and as I am not using it currently I cannot comment on mass.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supertesty said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can have access to real hyg and real pharma geno. Do you think pharma hgh worth the cost ? Because if its just a story of more water retention on UG rHgh... I gonna buy the cheapest one. Maybe a good altternative for good quality and price is ansomone ?
> 
> ...


 when you consider the amount of crap that are sold as generics/UGL GH then in my opinion it should always be Pharma GH others will disagree and thats their choice.....i have used GH for over 15yrs loads of Generic/UGL and loads of Pharma and for me Pharma wins hands down.........


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

100% pharma I have used lilly and simplexx pharma and ansomone generic. All I noticed on generic was stupid amount of water retention and cts


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> when you consider the amount of crap that are sold as generics/UGL GH then in my opinion it should always be Pharma GH others will disagree and thats their choice.....i have used GH for over 15yrs loads of Generic/UGL and loads of Pharma and for me Pharma wins hands down.........


 Thanks a lot to all you guys and to you @Pscarb

For you what the best pharma grade hgh in terms of quality/price ? I mean Saizen is very very expensive compared to humatrope. Why all these difference between pharma grade hgh ?

And do you think real hyg (with verification code) is not a good deal anymore ?

Ansomone 40ui boxes can be a good choice ? I think the best deal is genetropin, too difficult to fake it. isnt it ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the pens for Genoa are hard to fake not the cartridges....

i like Saizon but genuine GH is genuine GH, i just got 10 boxes of saison in to use after my Humotrope runs out........my fav though is NutropinAQ...

Ansomone is the only one i would trust from china to be honest....


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

From my experience is generic gh I get cts and lots of it! But with pharma no cts at all how f upped is that!

Will only use pharma while I can get it it's the Nutropin I use


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> the pens for Genoa are hard to fake not the cartridges....
> 
> i like Saizon but genuine GH is genuine GH, i just got 10 boxes of saison in to use after my Humotrope runs out........my fav though is NutropinAQ...
> 
> Ansomone is the only one i would trust from china to be honest....


 Thanks mate. I read on others thread you liked hygetropin and you used it when you left home to replac geno. I guess you dont trust hyg anymore ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supertesty said:


> Thanks mate. I read on others thread you liked hygetropin and you used it when you left home to replac geno. I guess you dont trust hyg anymore ?


 i use Ansomone when working away from home now, i haven't used Hyge of any type for a few years now far to many so called originals....


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i use Ansomone when working away from home now, i haven't used Hyge of any type for a few years now far to many so called originals....


 Ok pscarb. thanks. So no hyg. however you have a verification code. you cant trust that anymore ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the truth is i don't know buddy, i am certain there is good hyge out there but to be honest i cannot be arsed wading through the crap i much prefer to use Pharma these days....


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Lilly humatrope is best iv tried, then genotropin pens.


----------



## Mos (Jul 14, 2017)

Guys i have a question regarding genotropin

i bought one pin .after i use it i orderd two more pins the thing is all 3 pins they have same serial numbers! On the box and on the pins ..the numbers matching the pins but the 3 pins with all one batch number? Is that right?am uploading a pic as well

View attachment IMG_9827.JPG


View attachment IMG_9828.JPG


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

skylarr123 said:


> 100% pharma I have used lilly and simplexx pharma and ansomone generic. All I noticed on generic was stupid amount of water retention and cts


 What do you mean by 'Ansomone generic'? Ansomone is Chinese Pharma Hgh, if genuine.


----------

